# Carte graphique Radeon Pro 555X et Windows



## madaniso (23 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai voulu installer Windows sur mon Macbook Pro récemment acheté. C'est le 15" de base avec la carte graphique Radeon Pro 555X.

L'installation est très rapide et j'ai voulu télécharger la démo de Forza Horizon 4 via le Windows Store. L'installation se passe sans soucis mais lors du lancement du jeu j'obtiens ce message d'erreur.







Donc après quelques recherches, je me rends compte qu'effectivement, il existe un pilote plus récent. J'ai essayé de l'installer manuellement mais rien à faire.

AMD met à disposition un gestionnaire de son GPU qui se charge des mises à jour. Là encore je l'ai installé mais il me met un code d'erreur bidon comme quoi il ne trouve pas la carte graphique.

Pourtant j'ai accès a un utilitaire pour modifier les réglages de cette même carte graphique.. du coup je suis bloqué.

J'ai bien évidemment cliquer sur Ignorer et continuer mais le jeu crash à son lancement. J'ai juste accès à l'intro du jeu.

Auriez vous une idée à me suggérer ? Merci


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2018)

Tu as essayé ce pilote là... https://driverpack.io/fr/devices/video/amd/amd-radeon-tm-r2-graphics?os=windows-10-x64 ...qui correspond à ton message de ta copie écran ? Quelle version de Windows, la version 10 ?


----------



## madaniso (23 Septembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as essayé ce pilote là... https://driverpack.io/fr/devices/video/amd/amd-radeon-tm-r2-graphics?os=windows-10-x64 ...qui correspond à ton message de ta copie écran ? Quelle version de Windows, la version 10 ?


Oui j'ai essayé et ça dit qu'il y a une erreur à l'installation. Pour l'instant pas de correctif.


----------



## Nostradamusss (29 Mars 2019)

Je n'ai rien contre la solution DriverPack
Mais pour les cartes vidéo AMD, il existe un logiciel propriétaire, AMD Catalyst Control Center.
Personnellement, je ne fais confiance qu'à lui


----------

